# Can't find anyone in my area



## Mitransplant (Mar 6, 2011)

I have searched for two days and cant seem to find anyone who sells bunnies. I don't want one to show, just to raise for meat and a pet. Any suggestions of somewhere else to try?

Might have to wait till Orchelin's (spelling) has them and get a couple from them although they won't be anything but mutts. LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 6, 2011)

If we knew where you were, maybe there is someone on here.


----------



## TGreenhut (Mar 6, 2011)

Have you tried Craigslist?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 6, 2011)

TSC has some bunnies in the spring. Try calling and see if they plan on getting any in.


----------



## rabbitman (Mar 6, 2011)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> TSC has some bunnies in the spring. Try calling and see if they plan on getting any in.


I haer allot of people talk about TSC what is that??


----------



## Mitransplant (Mar 6, 2011)

I have tried Craigs list but most of the people are over 60 miles away that have posted. I live in Marionville, MO 25 miles south west of Springfield.

TSC  is tractor supply center.

There isn't a tractor store close to us so will have to just get a reject from Orschelin's when they have them for Easter. I don't want to spend an arm or leg on them since they are just going to be pets, I will NOT be showing then. They will be family.  I think anything over 20 bucks is a lot for just a pet. Had a rabbit years about and got it for less that 15. Have prices gone up that much?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 6, 2011)

rabbitman said:
			
		

> greenfamilyfarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TSC is the abbreviation for Tractor Supply Company. You can find the store closest to you by using their store locator on their website: http://www.tractorsupply.com/


----------



## DianeS (Mar 6, 2011)

It just depends on what the prices are in your area.

I got my buck for $5 and drove maybe 15 minutes one way for him. Found him after about a week of watching Craigslist.
My does were $15, but I would have paid $20 if I hadn't gotten three. Drove 50 minutes one way for them. Found them after watching Craigslist for about a month.
My one angora was $30, and I drove 45 minutes one way for her. Found her while looking on Craigslist for something else.
A litter of meat rabbits I got for $4 apiece and drove 20 minutes one way for them. Found them on Craigslist after looking for about a month.

But my chickens - I drove 80 minutes one way for them! I wanted a particular kind and age, found it for $15 apiece, and decided it was worth it. I had been looking for two months.

Sure, you may want the ONE for a pet, but if you are going to eat the offspring, then you can mentally do the math and realize that $20 for one rabbit is really $20 plus food for approximately 9 rabbits. And so on. When you include the meat portion it doesn't seem like very much.

And two days isn't very long to look on Craigslist for something specific. Patience! You may have to wait a few weeks or a month to find them. Most people who plan litters this time of year plan to have 8 week old rabbits right before Easter. So there is probably an empty spot right now, but it ought to start filling in in a couple weeks.


----------



## Mitransplant (Mar 6, 2011)

Patience is NOT my middle name, LOL

I drove 25 miles for my fuzzy butts last year and again this year when I got another 12 to go with the 25 I got last year.
I like the $4 price and even the $15. Can't see paying more than that for meat rabbits though. Might have to change my thinking and be patient...guess I can learn. lol

I am worried about the heat during the summer but then the chickens made it last year and this year I am adding more windows and ventilation in the chicken house.

Thank you for the kick in the butt. I do need to be more patient and watch Craigs list every day. I have checked breeders near here but they want way more than what I am willing to pay for meat rabbits. One of the off spring will be the pet for me and my grand daughter but the first three I get will be the breeders for the meat.
$20  isn't that much for a rabbit but the $45 that one woman wanted for table rabbits as she called them is WAY more than I will pay.
THANKS again!!


----------

